# A few new fish....



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Went to petland and petco to get some new fish and got some nice deals







went to petland first and picked up a 6-7" male dovii and a 5-6" male festae... for 30$









The festae was raping all of his tankmates so the guy sold him to me for 10$. Here is the festae and his buddy.... a 4.5" polleni







I'll get better pics later, they've only been in the tanks for about an hour.



















I put this dovii in a 40g by himself and he wasnt doing well... he wouldnt move, he was very dark, and he was skittish. So, I figured I'd get him motivated by sticking him in my 55g cichlid community... within 5 minutes he ate my damn 3" female spilurum







:










Then I went to petco and picked up 2 other fish a 5" silver arrowana for 20$


















and......

a 2" male gold ram


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

haha, nice.......all the fish look pretty good


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice fish


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Hahaha, i hate to laugh that you put your dovii in a community tank. Its like sending an elephant into an egg factory to bring you back an egg.

All your fish look great. Looks like you made a great deal! Your one lucky sob.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

nice fish man, my petco sells aros there also adn there around $20 and there always in good health. I've thought manytimes about picking one up.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

nice pick up man. i remember my arrowana days. i had 3 at different times. my first one had its eye ripped out by my rope fish, my next one jumped out of the tank and my 3rd one i thought i had it set. i got some tape and taped up any little hole. well thee was this one hole i didn't tape casue i figured that it was way to small and there would be no way he would even see it. well yeah he found it,







. so after him i just gave up on em. i have been clean of arowana for about 5 or 6 years now.

J-Rod


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> i have been clean of arowana for about 5 or 6 years now.
> 
> J-Rod
> [snapback]1093620[/snapback]​


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

verry nice fich :nod:


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Avatar~God said:


> Hahaha, i hate to laugh that you put your dovii in a community tank. Its like sending an elephant into an egg factory to bring you back an egg.
> [snapback]1093560[/snapback]​


it's not that type of a community tank... in there i have 3 festae 3-4.5", 4" convict, 5" salvini, and a pleco.

and thanks guys. the dovii is being a scared little bitch for now. but im sure that once I get my 300 up and going he will do just fine


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

man i can never find deals like that when i go to pet shops im in illinois has well,,i mean its so bad the ones i go to want $30 for a 4-5 inch oscar and $12 for a 3'' bala shark


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> man i can never find deals like that when i go to pet shops im in illinois has well,,i mean its so bad the ones i go to want $30 for a 4-5 inch oscar and $12 for a 3'' bala shark
> [snapback]1094958[/snapback]​


where do you live in Illinois? I always have stuff for sale









I'd sell anything I own... for the right price that is. Even my 300g


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

in im lincolnwood area code 60712


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> nice pick up man. i remember my arrowana days. i had 3 at different times. my first one had its eye ripped out by my rope fish, my next one jumped out of the tank and my 3rd one i thought i had it set. i got some tape and taped up any little hole. well thee was this one hole i didn't tape casue i figured that it was way to small and there would be no way he would even see it. well yeah he found it,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dude.... that totally fuckin jinxed me







I was in my room no more than 45 minutes ago.. evrything was fine. just went in there.. found him dead on the floor motionless. tried to rejuvinate him by rushing oxygen trough his gills for about 5 minutes... that didnt work at all











lightning2004 said:


> in im lincolnwood area code 60712
> [snapback]1095006[/snapback]​


im in mendota, 61342. that's pretty far away


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

you gave your fish mouth to mouth?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

no... move him forward then backwards trough the water... my dad tought me how to do it with fish that have been out of the water for too long when they are caught. o well, 25$ down the shitter


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> no... move him forward then backwards trough the water... my dad tought me how to do it with fish that have been out of the water for too long when they are caught. o well, 25$ down the shitter
> 
> 
> 
> ...










sorry to hear man, same thing happened to me, so i gave up one them


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I really like the Dovii, I would love to own a Dovii one day.

The are is great looking also, great pick ups


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

dovii is very sweet..excellent coloration..how big is he?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

lemmywinks said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > nice pick up man. i remember my arrowana days. i had 3 at different times. my first one had its eye ripped out by my rope fish, my next one jumped out of the tank and my 3rd one i thought i had it set. i got some tape and taped up any little hole. well thee was this one hole i didn't tape casue i figured that it was way to small and there would be no way he would even see it. well yeah he found it,
> ...


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

nice ur arro looks nice


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Bummer about the aro, but the dovii looks SWEET.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

The dovii just keeps looking better too









I'll try to get some good pics of him up this weekend. I'll also get some pics of the new stuff im ordering this weekend as well


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> smokinbubbles said:
> 
> 
> > nice pick up man. i remember my arrowana days. i had 3 at different times. my first one had its eye ripped out by my rope fish, my next one jumped out of the tank and my 3rd one i thought i had it set. i got some tape and taped up any little hole. well thee was this one hole i didn't tape casue i figured that it was way to small and there would be no way he would even see it. well yeah he found it,
> ...


Kick His Ass For that sh*t Lemmy :rasp:

Sorry bout the Arro.
That Dovii is still Sweet, like I said on the other site.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Dang your Petco is cheap over there... the petco (or closest to me) is expensive (for arrowanas,,,, 60$ for a 4 inch one







)

Great looking fish you gots there Lemmy!!!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

ya, at petland they were 60$ for a 4" one... i sorta laughed a bit when i saw that









but im not bummed out about the death of the arrowana. Im getting some more cool stuff this weekend


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I like that dovii I used to have a 9 inch female sold her a while back you got me thinking of getting another one


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

spec-v said:


> I like that dovii I used to have a 9 inch female sold her a while back you got me thinking of getting another one
> [snapback]1099821[/snapback]​


ditch the pygos in your sig and go for the dovii









ive never been completly happy with any piranha ive had. but ive never been dissapointed with a cichlid purchase


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

nice fish lemmy :nod: really like that male dovii. congrats.........


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Damnit Brandon. I want new fish









The Dovii is amazing!


----------

